# The big smoke,vegas,nov4-6



## spanky (Dec 13, 2004)

Who all is going?
I'll be there fri night with a buddy of mine!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Many of us will be there the following weekend.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14990


----------



## spanky (Dec 13, 2004)

I know,darnit!
It just worked out that I'll be there that week for a few trade shows so I'm going!


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

I'll be out 11/1-11/5... not going to the Big Smoke, but there are a few guys from Cigar Pass getting together at the Monte Carlo on Thursday night. I'll try to make it but also have trade show obligations....


----------



## spanky (Dec 13, 2004)

Matt, you going to be at SEMA?


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Nope, APEX....


----------

